# bassmaster classic



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

anybody going the bassmaster classic? since it's in pittsburgh this year and is fairly close to us here in ohio i thought i go check it out. it might be my only chance to go to something like that. i'm taking my girlfriend and she wants her picture taken with byron velvick. 
can you believe that??


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I bet it would be fun. I was a B.A.S.S member when I was a little kid and thought it was the best. Would love to go, but will probably spend my free time fishing 

Well what can you expect about the ladies. Wasn't that dude on the batchelor or something? Only reason I know is my girlfriend mentioned it to me. Guess it keeps the girls interested. Better than them nagging about being at some "fishing" thing!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I would really doubt Byron made the Classic, he is a better bachelor than fisherman, but will probably be there for Bass Center(he is a host). I will be there on Saturday. My bet is on either KVD(Kevin Van Dam) or on Ike again. They dominated the E-50's. I hope the locks are running on time this week or a lot of guys are gonna get screwed. I was at the BASS North event in Sandusky this last weekend ( in my hometown pretty much) Was packed can't imagine what the Classic is gonna be like. My .02


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm gonna be there. I can't wait. We went to North CArolina last year for the Classic, and it was amazing. Hopefully we will be out on the water with the pros fallowing them aorund.

Byron didn't make it, but he will be there every day for Bass Center.

I am thinking Aaron Martens will win it. It is going to be a finness tourny, and Aaron is the guy for that.


----------



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

I am surprised they are coming this far north for a classic. Finally these pros get to deal with the tough fishing we have to deal with on a daily basis "exception lake erie" I will really be surprised if it takes over 30 lbs to win this classic.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there is no way it will take 30lbs to win, most likely 19-22lbs, 25 tops. the river hasn't been too good the past few years... I think KVD has a better chance than martens. even IKE or TAk, martens will really have to adapt, these aren't clear waters like out west


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Last year, Martens came in 2nd, that is right, 2nd, on Lake Wylie. The water water muddy/ stained at Wylie. I was there, and I would have to say, these guys are the absolut best fishermen in the world. I fished, and I only got a few bites, and had a 2+ lb fish on. We never even caught a fish.

Ike has a good shot, along with KVD. I don't think Tak will win it, but he might get in the Super 6. Alot of these guys rarly use a spinning rod, which is used for finneess fishing. martens, on the other hand, was born with a spinning rod in his hand. 

I guess we will just have to see who will win it. These are my guys for the top six, in random order:

KVD
Martens
Wolak
IKE
Clunn
Hackney


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been thinking about going, but my partner (fishing partner) is fishing a tourny that day so he can't go. The wife kind of seems interested. I want to see the weigh-in and go to the expo they have. From the c-bus area.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I've fished Pitts before... It's the pitts. Unless the pros can lock up or down stream at least twice, I think the winner will be :B . 

If two peple get to cull fish, I'll be shocked.

But who knows, if I could predict, I'd be on the pro-crappie tourny!


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

i think they can go up through one lock on the allegheny, up two locks on the monongahela and down two locks on the ohio. i think ike or kvd will win it.
i'm leaning towards ike winning it.
my top six would be:

IKE
KVD
HACKNEY
HITE
CLUNN 
MARTIN

also, roland martin is my pick in to win the greatest angler debate. which is to be annouced at the classic.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

although I would like to see IKE or KVD win, I wouldn't be suprised to see a "Off Name" win the classic. It will take between 15-20 pounds to win, Mostly smallies. Big Bass will be about 3.5 pounds.


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

This Classic truly will seperate the men from the boys. Fishing's been horrible on the river as of late. I think the hot ticket will be to motor down river to the Beaver River and fish below the first dam. Don't know whether that's 2 locks or not but the Beaver near New Brighton, Pa normally will produce when the Ohio isn't. I'll be watching this one closely. If you are relatively close to Pitts. it's kind of hard to turn down the opportunity to check out the action at the Classic. Gonna see if the better half and I can take it in.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Isn't beaver creek a 1 fish 15in min. size limit there?


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

there was a local tourney there one day after the classic practice period ended(the pittsburgh three rivers regatta). it took 11.26# to win(5 bass limit) and big bass was a 4.5# smallmouth.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I think this will be more fun to watch than past years because we will all be able to relate to the water conditions. Can't wait.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

that river's doing better than ever...I'l be there sat-sun with the wife. I think the weights may surprise. I too like martens,KVD, Ike etc., but as procraft said, i too think some new names will do well too. I'd love to see the federation guy Ed Cowan do well. Let's see, for my five 
Aaron Martens
Gerald Swindle
Skeet Reese
Scott Rook
Wolak
Ed Cowan
Who knows, but it'll be awesome to see


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, I am now thinking Cowan might do good. I am still rooting for Martens to win the whole thing, though.

As for the greatest angler debate- Clunn all the way. If he dosn't win it, then it is rigged. 29 Classics, 28 in a row, 4 Classic titals, over 75 lbs to win a classic, winning a classic by 20 pounds.


----------

